# Regional Specialties?



## VinnyPA (Feb 5, 2009)

I've been traveling for my job for 10 years. Every place has something they are known for or some type of specialty food item. You know what I mean. Ask at the lobby of the hotel and they can tell you about the area. I'm off to the SW portion of WY soon (2 hours outside SLC). Any idea what they are known for? The last time I was there I inquired with the hotel staff as well as the people at the company I was visiting. I got "shruggs".


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 5, 2009)

Rocky Mountain Oysters. 

Considered a delicacy, but lots of folks won't go near 'em.


----------



## VinnyPA (Feb 5, 2009)

I've eat lots of animal "parts", but I don't know if I could mentally stomach Rocky Mountain Oysters. Maybe if they followed a 6-pack, but not alone for sure.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 5, 2009)

Just one six pack? Wow, you ARE brave, lol.


----------



## VinnyPA (Feb 5, 2009)

Brave? Not quite. Just a lightweight (not physically, but when it comes to beer it doesn't take much) LOL.


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2009)

Well I don't know if this is a regional specialty but I sure do miss Scrapple. I am from Va. and grew up enjoying Scrapple :eat2: I know some people wouuldn't go near it with a ten foot fork ha ha but I love it. I am living in Ohio since getting married and it is no where to be found, in fact people here did not even know what it was. So I just have to wait until I visit home to have some of that scrappley goodness.:eat2::eat2:


----------



## VinnyPA (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm not sure if I know what scrapple is, but believe me, I live in western PA (across the border from eastern OH) and there are A LOT of places to get some good grub  I bet if you searched around you'd find scrapple within an hour's drive.


----------



## Brandi (Feb 5, 2009)

VinnyPA said:


> I'm not sure if I know what scrapple is, but believe me, I live in western PA (across the border from eastern OH) and there are A LOT of places to get some good grub  I bet if you searched around you'd find scrapple within an hour's drive.



Hmmm...so what is your favourite regional food...so far?


----------



## VinnyPA (Feb 5, 2009)

For SW Wyoming (next week's trip) I don't have one yet. For the rest of North America, I'd have to say my favorite regional thing is fisht tacos from southern California. I eat them daily when I'm there. I try to get them for lunch along with a Sangria grape soda.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 5, 2009)

I can only think of Sierra Nevada beer as our local specialty.. It's like 5 blocks from my apartment. 
There's some GREAT mexican food in the area though.


----------



## katorade (Feb 5, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> Well I don't know if this is a regional specialty but I sure do miss Scrapple. I am from Va. and grew up enjoying Scrapple :eat2: I know some people wouuldn't go near it with a ten foot fork ha ha but I love it. I am living in Ohio since getting married and it is no where to be found, in fact people here did not even know what it was. So I just have to wait until I visit home to have some of that scrappley goodness.:eat2::eat2:



I'm also from Virginia and grew up with scrapple as a part of some real southern comfort food. Coincidentally, I also moved to Ohio, but I'm in the southwest portion (Cincy). I believe their answer to scrapple is goetta, which is sort of like a sausage patty but crumbles easily and is very fatty. It's pretty darn good and you might be able to find some up your way.

The biggest regional food here is Cincinnati style chili, which is definitely a love or hate food.


----------



## jcas50 (Feb 5, 2009)

some regional goodness from these parts include - Rhode Island Style Clam Chowder. Most people heard of the milk based New England style or the tomato based Manhattan style, but we have clam broth based Rhode Island style. Also Johnny Cakes and Clam Fritters, a Rocky Point amusement park specialty. Steamed Cheeseburgers are indiginous to the Meriden - Middletown area. I can get various ethnc sausages that aren't available everywhere - Linguica and Chiorico (Portugese), Fresh Keilbasa, Boudin Noir (blood sausage). We have New England Clam Bakes, which can be an event.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 6, 2009)

jcas50 said:


> some regional goodness from these parts include - Rhode Island Style Clam Chowder. Most people heard of the milk based New England style or the tomato based Manhattan style, but we have clam broth based Rhode Island style. Also Johnny Cakes and Clam Fritters, a Rocky Point amusement park specialty. Steamed Cheeseburgers are indiginous to the Meriden - Middletown area. I can get various ethnc sausages that aren't available everywhere - Linguica and Chiorico (Portugese), Fresh Keilbasa, Boudin Noir (blood sausage). We have New England Clam Bakes, which can be an event.



Most of that isn't really exclusive to CT. Just sayin'.


Don't live there anymore, but Buffalo has a laundry list of specialties. I don't even know where to start, haha!

Of course, wings. Don't give me that crap about them being sold everywhere-- the original is in Buffalo, natch. 

http://www.buffalofoods.net/ You can find a lot of products there.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffalo,_New_York#Food


----------



## Melian (Feb 6, 2009)

I mentioned this in another thread, but apparently Toronto is one of the only places in which you will find the "spicy California roll" (and you will find it in abundance).

It's not bad - regular Cali roll, sometimes includes a bit of spicy sauce, but always topped with the green, wasabi tobiko. My Japanese co-worker thinks it is a sushi perversion....but he still eats it


----------



## katorade (Feb 6, 2009)

Melian said:


> I mentioned this in another thread, but apparently Toronto is one of the only places in which you will find the "spicy California roll" (and you will find it in abundance).
> 
> It's not bad - regular Cali roll, sometimes includes a bit of spicy sauce, but always topped with the green, wasabi tobiko. My Japanese co-worker thinks it is a sushi perversion....but he still eats it



Sorry to burst your bubble, but spicy california rolls are pretty common. I can get them at the grocery store.


----------



## Gyrene (Feb 6, 2009)

In my neck of the woods (but primarily in Indiana & Ohio) it's called "Chili Three Way" which constists of speghetti noodles, chili (sans beans), & cheese.

Or you could go for the "Chili Five Way" which is the same as mentioned above but also contains beans and I believe onions.

The best 5 way I've had yet has got to be a place called Skyline Chili. I think they are originaly out of Cincinnati. The Chili is different the southwest chili I've grown accustomed to, but it is mighty good.


----------



## katorade (Feb 6, 2009)

Gyrene said:


> In my neck of the woods (but primarily in Indiana & Ohio) it's called "Chili Three Way" which constists of speghetti noodles, chili (sans beans), & cheese.
> 
> Or you could go for the "Chili Five Way" which is the same as mentioned above but also contains beans and I believe onions.
> 
> The best 5 way I've had yet has got to be a place called Skyline Chili. I think they are originaly out of Cincinnati. The Chili is different the southwest chili I've grown accustomed to, but it is mighty good.




Yes, that entire branch of chili style is out of Cincinnati, not just Skyline. I'm a 4-way (onions, no beans. Beans are for suckers!) kinda girl. Innuendo much?

I'm not a Cincinnati-born native, just moved here last year, so I don't have that love for it that a lot of people do. I prefer to Gold Star to Skyline and almost always get their vegetarian chili over french fries rather than spaghetti. I also ask for about half the amount of cheese, which usually gets some odd stares. I'm sorry if I like my cheese to actually be able to melt on my chili and don't require 2 cups of shredded cheddar in one meal, lol.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 6, 2009)

jcas50 said:


> some regional goodness from these parts include - Rhode Island Style Clam Chowder. Most people heard of the milk based New England style or the tomato based Manhattan style, but we have clam broth based Rhode Island style. Also Johnny Cakes and Clam Fritters, a Rocky Point amusement park specialty. Steamed Cheeseburgers are indiginous to the Meriden - Middletown area. I can get various ethnc sausages that aren't available everywhere - Linguica and Chiorico (Portugese), Fresh Keilbasa, Boudin Noir (blood sausage). We have New England Clam Bakes, which can be an event.


Really, clam fritters? I'm from R.I. orginally, and I've only ever heard them called clamcakes. 

Speaking of which, clamcakes! :smitten: And hah, I just realized I still remember every word to the Rocky Point theme song. Thanks for the nudge down memory lane.  

Other R.I. specialties would be delicious Del's frozen lemonade and, of course, Sweenor's Chocolates, aka The Reason I Am Fat(TM). (I grew up 5 minutes down the road from their Wakefield shop and went there every day after school).


----------



## Tooz (Feb 6, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Really, clam fritters? I'm from R.I. orginally, and I've only ever heard them called clamcakes.
> 
> Speaking of which, clamcakes! :smitten: And hah, I just realized I still remember every word to the Rocky Point theme song. Thanks for the nudge down memory lane.
> 
> Other R.I. specialties would be delicious Del's frozen lemonade and, of course, Sweenor's Chocolates, aka The Reason I Am Fat(TM). (I grew up 5 minutes down the road from their Wakefield shop and went there every day after school).



omg Del's YES. And Iggy's? mmmmm so good.

Kevin (from the other room) says "WHAT ABOUT COFFEE MILK?" -_-

What part of RI are you from?  Dur wait can't read. Sooo awesome down there. I would NOT mind living in that area!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 6, 2009)

I am originally from Jersey now living in Florida, and I make some kick ass Cincinnati Chili. I got the recipe from a Cinn. native. The big flavor difference is that there is cocoa powder and cinnamon in it. Only my husband and I will eat it since we can't convert any of our friends.

As far as regional specialities, Florida has Stone Crab Claws from October to May. They are quite good. The food in Jersey was much better.

Some Jersey food that I miss is Taylor Ham (also known as pork roll), buttered rolls (a GREAT hard roll with butter), sloppy joes (the Jersey kind - three slices of rye bread with roast beef, ham, turkey, swiss cheese, coleslaw and russian dressing), great bagels and real pizza. And of course, a sausage sandwich and a fresh lemonade down at the Jersey shore.


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 6, 2009)

One thing I can think of is "Chicken Barbs' here in the northern suburbs of Boston. Outsiders order it and think they're going to get chicken with bbq sauce but here, a Chicken Barb is pulled white meat chicken in a light chicken gravy on a roll - usually a hamburger bun - with mayo on the roll Mmmm!!


----------



## jcas50 (Feb 6, 2009)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I am originally from Jersey now living in Florida, and I make some kick ass Cincinnati Chili. I got the recipe from a Cinn. native. The big flavor difference is that there is cocoa powder and cinnamon in it. Only my husband and I will eat it since we can't convert any of our friends.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I make mine with grated unsweetened chocolate, I've never tried cocoa powder. It would make it easier. I'll have to try it next time. I always go for the thickest spaghetti I can find in an Italian store - Buatini or Spaghettoni.


----------



## AC4400CW (Feb 7, 2009)

VinnyPA said:


> I'm off to the SW portion of WY soon (2 hours outside SLC). Any idea what they are known for? The last time I was there I inquired with the hotel staff as well as the people at the company I was visiting. I got "shruggs".



Vinny...

I live not far from SLC, and have had more than a few meal stops in SW WY. Are you talking Evanston? The area really isn't known for any particular dish, but if you get fries be sure to use "fry sauce" instead of ketchup. Fry sauce varies in composition, but is typically made with mayonnaise mixed with ketchup, barbecue sauce or salsa. Its use centers on UT but is also common in parts of WY and ID, and sometimes elsewhere in the region. Mostly its local joints and regional chains (like Arctic Circle) that have it.

If you're eating in Evanston, try a decent local burger joint on I-80 Business (Harrison Dr.) on the west end of town. Wally's, 1612 Harrison Dr. It's on the north side of the street, at the top of the hill where the commercial strip starts. Just east of the burger place, the street drops steeply into the older part of town and is lined with homes; easy to find. Can't remember if they do fry sauce though.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 7, 2009)

Tooz said:


> omg Del's YES. And Iggy's? mmmmm so good.
> 
> Kevin (from the other room) says "WHAT ABOUT COFFEE MILK?" -_-
> 
> What part of RI are you from?  Dur wait can't read. Sooo awesome down there. I would NOT mind living in that area!


Tooz, Coffee milk!!! I haven't had it in ages, but I see that I can order Autocrat online, so I can get all hooked up. Please thank Kevin for me for the reminder.  I've not been to Iggy's, but I love Aunt Carrie's in Narragansett (I know, with a name like that, I'm hardly subjective). 

It _is_ an awesome area. I count myself really lucky to have grown up there. Just generally pretty, a great public school system, safe, 20 minutes away from a university and 10 minutes away from some of the nicest beaches on the east coast. I totally took it for granted as a kid, of course.  If you ever visit the Wakefield area and find yourself at Sweenor's in Wakefield (and really, it's a moral imperative that you _do_), right around the corner from it is a funky little Indie record store called "Looney Tunes" you might want to check out, too. I worked there in high school. Best job everrrrrr.


----------



## VinnyPA (Feb 8, 2009)

AC4400CW,

Evanston is where I'm staying. I'll be sure to give Wally's a try. I'll also look for fry sauce.

Greatly appreciated.

Vince


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 8, 2009)

I second what Bunny said about the pork roll, egg & cheese sandwich being a New Jersey specialty. Its soooo yummy on a hard roll with saltpepperketchup (yes, said as one word). My mouth is watering thinking about all that melty cheesy and eggy, hammy goodness. MMMMM :eat2:

View attachment 58549


----------



## Tooz (Feb 8, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Tooz, Coffee milk!!! I haven't had it in ages, but I see that I can order Autocrat online, so I can get all hooked up. Please thank Kevin for me for the reminder.  I've not been to Iggy's, but I love Aunt Carrie's in Narragansett (I know, with a name like that, I'm hardly subjective).
> 
> It _is_ an awesome area. I count myself really lucky to have grown up there. Just generally pretty, a great public school system, safe, 20 minutes away from a university and 10 minutes away from some of the nicest beaches on the east coast. I totally took it for granted as a kid, of course.  If you ever visit the Wakefield area and find yourself at Sweenor's in Wakefield (and really, it's a moral imperative that you _do_), right around the corner from it is a funky little Indie record store called "Looney Tunes" you might want to check out, too. I worked there in high school. Best job everrrrrr.



Before long, I will be in Wakefield. We go amost every time we head down to RI-- Kevin's (and mine, really) favorite restaurant/bar is there.I am ALWAYS up for chocolate as well :>

FYI, how much is Autocrat online? They sell it at the grocery store here in Maine. I could always send you some if it's cheaper.



NancyGirl74 said:


> I second what Bunny said about the pork roll, egg & cheese sandwich being a New Jersey specialty. Its soooo yummy on a hard roll with saltpepperketchup (yes, said as one word). My mouth is watering thinking about all that melty cheesy and eggy, hammy goodness. MMMMM :eat2:
> 
> View attachment 58549




http://www.lyricsfreak.com/w/ween/pork+roll+egg+cheese_20145569.html

I love this song


----------



## minerva (Feb 8, 2009)

I've never thought of Scrapple as a southern thing. Isn't it Pennsylvania Dutch in origin? I am part-way through a great history of American foodways, and the author used Scapple as a symbol for agricultural and cultural mix of the Middle Colonies (Pennsylvania, NJ, Maryland) in colonial times. Anyway, for y'all missing Scrapple, you can order it online here.

The Penna Dutch do an awful lot with mixed meats. I didn't grow up in the area, but I had Scrapple pretty regularly growing up because our local butcher at our local corner store made his own, yum. He also made his own country sausage, double yum. Mind you, I'm not much of a meat-eater anymore, but I think I could still eat a plate of Scrapple, fried up, with ketchup on the side.

For me, ring bologna and Lebanon bologna (any Penna Dutch mixed-meat thingies) are childhood favorites. I loved eating ring bologna on a Ritz cracker with a dollop of ketchup.


----------



## Weeze (Feb 8, 2009)

minerva said:


> I've never thought of Scrapple as a southern thing. Isn't it Pennsylvania Dutch in origin? I am part-way through a great history of American foodways, and the author used Scapple as a symbol for agricultural and cultural mix of the Middle Colonies (Pennsylvania, NJ, Maryland) in colonial times. Anyway, for y'all missing Scrapple, you can order it online here.
> 
> The Penna Dutch do an awful lot with mixed meats. I didn't grow up in the area, but I had Scrapple pretty regularly growing up because our local butcher at our local corner store made his own, yum. He also made his own country sausage, double yum. Mind you, I'm not much of a meat-eater anymore, but I think I could still eat a plate of Scrapple, fried up, with ketchup on the side.



I'm not a scrapple-eater (the ONE time I attempted it, I found steel wool in it... blech.) 
but, I agree, I thought it was a Lancaster-area thing too.

SPEAKING of Penn. Dutch stuff... Chicken Pot Pie... NOT the kind with pie crust, the kind with the thick noodles. 
Oh em gee. 
That stuff's amazing.


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 8, 2009)

Well i live in Minnesota now, but home is Texas. Texas raises some of the best beef to ever be made into steaks. We also love our beef briskets and barbeque beef ribs. We make REAL chili and we breathe fire afterward. There is also a lot of Mexican influence in our dishes. We are the home of Blue Bell ice cream and Dr Pepper was founded here. Also the inventor of the German chocolate cake invented it here. For all you steak lovers , head to the Big Texan Steak Ranch. They have a 72 ounce steak that if you eat it and all the sides it comes with in an hour, its yours free

http://www.bigtexan.com/


----------



## Carl1h (Feb 8, 2009)

Time was when New Mexico was about the only place you would commonly find green chile as a topping option for your burger. Though it has become more widespread, it's still probably a regional thing, just with a larger region. There are two things that I don't find when I stray very far from Las Cruces. The first is Tostadas Compuestas, which are served in most mexican restaurants around here (and most restaurants around here are mexican restaurants). In fact they are claimed to have been originated by a local restaurant, La Posta. The second is flat enchiladas topped with an egg, where the corn tortillas are soaked in chile sauce and stacked in layers with sauce, meat and cheese in each layer and the whole thing is topped with an egg, over easy or sunny side up.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 9, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Before long, I will be in Wakefield. We go amost every time we head down to RI-- Kevin's (and mine, really) favorite restaurant/bar is there.I am ALWAYS up for chocolate as well :>
> 
> FYI, how much is Autocrat online? They sell it at the grocery store here in Maine. I could always send you some if it's cheaper.


Lady, you're nice, and I got all excited and ordered it off Amazon before I saw this. 

P.S. This has been too fun, to talk to someone who knows the area! Usually when I say I'm from R.I., people only know Providence. 

Also, I've posted this picture before, but this is what I look like when I go to Sweenor's and go all Veruca Salt scary on their asses:


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 12, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Most of that isn't really exclusive to CT. Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> Don't live there anymore, but Buffalo has a laundry list of specialties. I don't even know where to start, haha!
> ...



OMG I miss Buffalo. I did my undergrad in Buffalo. I love Jim's Steakout. There were so many good places to eat. Best meatball subs from La Nova. Just Pizza with those fantastic crusts (hmm honey sesame) or Buffalo Pizza Co, for nyc style pizza. Damn I am hungry now.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 12, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> OMG I miss Buffalo. I did my undergrad in Buffalo. I love Jim's Steakout. There were so many good places to eat. Best meatball subs from La Nova. Just Pizza with those fantastic crusts (hmm honey sesame) or Buffalo Pizza Co, for nyc style pizza. Damn I am hungry now.



Jim's! My late night staple. Ahhhhh damn. Ain't no food like Buffalo food 

Just Pizza is great. Did you go to UB, too?


----------



## Tooz (Feb 12, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Lady, you're nice, and I got all excited and ordered it off Amazon before I saw this.
> 
> P.S. This has been too fun, to talk to someone who knows the area! Usually when I say I'm from R.I., people only know Providence.
> 
> Also, I've posted this picture before, but this is what I look like when I go to Sweenor's and go all Veruca Salt scary on their asses:



I confess I know about the state due to my boyfriend's amazing RI pride. He has taught me the ways of tiny state.  I'm actually hoping I end up in Eastern MA or coastal RI after my time here in Maine. If you need a coffee milk fix after your Autocrat is gone, btw, I had a recipe for it somewhere. I'll find it!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 14, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Jim's! My late night staple. Ahhhhh damn. Ain't no food like Buffalo food
> 
> Just Pizza is great. Did you go to UB, too?



No, I went to Buff State. I lived down the street from UB. Miss the place but not the snow so much. lol


----------



## Tooz (Feb 16, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> No, I went to Buff State. I lived down the street from UB. Miss the place but not the snow so much. lol



I was thinking of transferring to Buff State at one time. Love it down there on Elmwood.


----------



## Neen (Feb 18, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I was thinking of transferring to Buff State at one time. Love it down there on Elmwood.



Remember Althea's...and also.. the amazing sub shop.. Jim and marys?!!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 18, 2009)

Neen said:


> Remember Althea's...and also.. the amazing sub shop.. Jim and marys?!!



I miss those chocolates!!! I loved the subs from Wegmans. Althea's has an online store. woo hoo. I need to order some before it gets too warm. :eat2:


----------



## Tooz (Feb 21, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> I miss those chocolates!!! I loved the subs from Wegmans. Althea's has an online store. woo hoo. I need to order some before it gets too warm. :eat2:



I have one thing to say:

Chocolate covered potato chips.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 21, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I have one thing to say:
> 
> Chocolate covered potato chips.



Dang. I was all set to order some chocolates, then I read the shipping charges. 14.95 for up to 2 lbs. I may have my mom pick me up some and mail it directly. I am sure it will be cheaper. Those chips sounds yummy. I have got to try them.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 21, 2009)

Are you interested in italian regional specialities too?


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 21, 2009)

Jigen said:


> Are you interested in italian regional specialities too?



Hell yeah. I haven't had gnocci or garlic knots since leaving nyc.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 21, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> Hell yeah. I haven't had gnocci or garlic knots since leaving nyc.



Sorry to disappoint you, but Italy is another thing. ^_^ For example, I have never heard about garlig knots in any of our regional dishes.
You must know that recipes can change completely from one village to another. It dipends on what you are intereset in. Italian cooking takes his origins from the poor classes. This means that almost all of our recipes are born from the recycle of the leftovers. 
In Milan, the main dish is called Cassoeula. It's stewed pork meat and cabbage. My mother uses to boil it with tomato sauce. Other of my relatives use different types of meat. Every town has its peculier recipe. If you want, I can translate the most tipical recipe.







Personally, I've never liked it. I hate the flavour of cooked cabbage.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 21, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> Dang. I was all set to order some chocolates, then I read the shipping charges. 14.95 for up to 2 lbs. I may have my mom pick me up some and mail it directly. I am sure it will be cheaper. Those chips sounds yummy. I have got to try them.



I make sure to get at least a pound every time I am back in Buffalo.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 21, 2009)

Jigen said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, but Italy is another thing. ^_^ For example, I have never heard about garlig knots in any of our regional dishes.
> You must know that recipes can change completely from one village to another. It dipends on what you are intereset in. Italian cooking takes his origins from the poor classes. This means that almost all of our recipes are born from the recycle of the leftovers.
> In Milan, the main dish is called Cassoeula. It's stewed pork meat and cabbage. My mother uses to boil it with tomato sauce. Other of my relatives use different types of meat. Every town has its peculier recipe. If you want, I can translate the most tipical recipe.
> 
> Personally, I've never liked it. I hate the flavour of cooked cabbage.



Sounds good, wish I like cabbage. So share some more. You are broadening my food expertise.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 22, 2009)

RE: chocolate covered potato chips, I have never had them. But I knew a guy once that would open up a bag of potato chips, pour in a bag of M&Ms and then roll the top of the bag closed and swing it against the wall to smash the contents together.

I tried it once, it was good, just messy. If I ever did it again, I would probably pour the final contents into a bowl and use a spoon.


----------



## Carl1h (Feb 22, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> RE: chocolate covered potato chips, I have never had them. But I knew a guy once that would open up a bag of potato chips, pour in a bag of M&Ms and then roll the top of the bag closed and swing it against the wall to smash the contents together.
> 
> I tried it once, it was good, just messy. If I ever did it again, I would probably pour the final contents into a bowl and use a spoon.



I knew a girl once who would take a big bag of M&M's into the theater and add them to her hot, buttered popcorn. The M&M's got soft and greasy and melted a little onto the popcorn and the end result was pretty tasty.


----------



## Oirish (Feb 22, 2009)

Tri-tip is from the Central Coast and it is amazing! :eat1: Very good wine too!


----------



## Jigen (Feb 22, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> Sounds good, wish I like cabbage. So share some more. You are broadening my food expertise.




As I said, every region in Italy has its peculiar tradition. For example: pasta and pizza have been invented in Naples, while in northern Italy the most consumed first dish is RICE. Northern Italy is specialized in cooking pork meat and rice. Naples in pasta and pizza, and so on. So, I would like to start with the recipe I mentioned in my previous posts.

(I would like to apologise in anticipation, since I don't know all the english names of the ingredient. To explain better, I added the original italian name, so that there won't be misunderstandings ^_^)

CASSOEULA (6 portions)

INGREDIENTS
3,3 lbs of Savoia Cabbage ("Verza", in Italian)
1,76 lbs of pork chops ("Costine")
0,5 pounds of pork crackling ("Cotenna")
0,6 pounds of sausage
2 pork feet
1 pig ear (not strictly necessary)
0,4 pounds of carrots
0,4 pounds of celery
0,2 pounds of onion
0,1 pounds of butter
1 pork head (facultative)
1 Pork tail (facultative)
1 glass of white wine
chicken soup
salt, pepper 

PREPARATION 

- In a pot filled with boiling water, put the feet (cut in half), the crackling, and the ears;
- Let it boil for an hour;
- Mince the onion
- In a casserole, let the butter melt (medium fire) and let the onion cook;
- Add in pork chops, ears and crackling;
- Cook it with high fire;
- Add celery and carrots (minced), add wine and let it boil;
- Add the soup (a ladle), add salt (and pepper, if you want), and mix up.
- Put the lid on the pot, and cook with low fire. Keep it mixing (it must not burn on the bottom of the pot. In that case, add more soup).
- Clean the cabbage, cut in big pieces, and cook in a covered pot, with verey little water;
- When it's ready, put in the casserole with the meat, adding the sausages;
- Put the lid and let it cook - medium fire - for 30-45 minutes. 

Serve with polenta (sometimes in northern Italy it's used instead of bread)

POLENTA (We could use a post just for the several types of polenta we have in Lombardy. There are probabily almost one thousand types of polenta, in northern Italy)

INGREDIENTS
Maize flour
Water
Salt

PREPARATION
- Boil a pot of salted water;
- Once the water boils, add maize flour;
- Keep mixing (it tends to burn very fast), to obtain an homogeneous compound;

WINE
Barbera del Monferrato (Red wine)


----------



## AC4400CW (Feb 23, 2009)

So, Vinny...

Did you survive the Wyoming chow, or did it do you in? Any reports from the field?


----------



## VinnyPA (Feb 24, 2009)

AC4400CW, 

I went to that burger place you mentioned. The line was long. Service was slow. Staff was busy goofing off. After 10 minutes I left and went to Wendy's instead. I was happy to see that there was an s-bux in town so I could get my morning started with strong a cup.

When I was in Lyman I at lunch at a small place in town. It appeared to be a converted trailer. The perfect greasy spoon diner. Food and prices were good (if you like greasy dives, which I do).


----------



## AC4400CW (Feb 25, 2009)

VinnyPA said:


> I went to that burger place you mentioned. The line was long. Service was slow. Staff was busy goofing off. After 10 minutes I left and went to Wendy's instead.



Sucks about Wally's. Last time I went there the service was pretty good. They make everything to order so they're not fast at the best of times.



VinnyPA said:


> When I was in Lyman I at lunch at a small place in town. It appeared to be a converted trailer. The perfect greasy spoon diner. Food and prices were good (if you like greasy dives, which I do).



You ate in Lyman and lived to tell the tale! Not everybody can make that assertion. Greasy dives rule.


----------

